

Jotpress = Twitter + Posterous - darius-keich
http://dksays.posterous.com/jotpress-twitter-posterous

======
sean-oreilly
I've been using it for a few weeks and found it refreshing not having to
maintain a blog to post my crap. And I do it all from my phone.

------
darius-keich
I've played around with it as well and found the tweet like feature to be
useful.

